
The effects of anger on decision making - Goosey
http://www.wired.co.uk/wired-magazine/archive/2010/04/start/dan-ariely.aspx
======
jamesbressi
hmm, looks like I should carry a clip of the show "Friends" on my iPhone and
show it to people before I make them a bad offer to increase my chances of
them saying yes.

